
Why Facebook Needs Sheryl Sandberg - jkopelman
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_21/b4229050473695.htm
======
wallflower
> And she's made great use of her political skills, praising subordinates in
> public and keeping reprimands private.

So so important. Public image is not just what you think you're projecting to
the world but how others think you are doing. Criticizing someone in public is
one of the worst things you can do to a relationship. I once threatened to
quit a job in public (angry, loud shouting) over some silly technical
implementation detail - and I got called into the boss' office because I had
disrupted the office environment. People _outside_ our team were asking my
boss what was going on...

------
jfarmer
Submitted by Josh Kopelman -- not something one sees every day. :)

~~~
prakash
Josh has been on HN since the beginning:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jkopelman>

------
rachelbythebay
This article also has a number of jabs at Google and basically says it failed
to "appreciate the value such people can bring". She left in 2008. It's 2011,
and time has not been kind to less-traditional engineering folks.

